# FreeBSD asks for login.



## blcfpp (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

I wanted to try Freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 on my old notebook. Installation is done but if I want to start the system I have to put a Login and a password. I chose the password during the installation process, but I have no login. What must I write into login?

Thank you for helping!


----------



## nakal (Jan 28, 2012)

During the installation of FreeBSD, you are being asked 2 times for a password for the root login. You should remember this password well and use it later for administrative purposes.

You need to type "root" for login and your password that you used during the installation. Then, read how to manage user accounts and create a new user which you use for your daily work.


----------



## blcfpp (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok! Thank you so much!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2012)

Do *not* post questions in the HowTo & FAQ forum!


----------

